# Derrick Eide Resident Evil 4 NTSC New Game 1-1 World Record



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 11, 2008)

My First World Record 
Next.. cubing


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 11, 2008)

Congratz Derrick! That was awesome  Now are you the most rewarded Resident Evil-er ever?


----------



## scottp45 (Oct 11, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Now are you the most rewarded Resident Evil-er ever?


Hahaha. Nice job, I suck at this game


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 11, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Congratz Derrick! That was awesome  Now are you the most rewarded Resident Evil-er ever?



LOL Resident Evil-er xD
nice one


----------



## Athefre (Oct 11, 2008)

What a wonderful game.

Capcom makes me smile when I play their games.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 11, 2008)

very good work Derrick, well done. I played this on Wii, only thing I don't like about it (and all other RE games) is the savegame system. If you accidentally overwrite your savegame and realise you are too low on health, you've basically had it and will have to restart the whole game over. 

I once beat the record (unofficially) for completing super mario land on the nintendo gameboy with the most remaining lives (50) and I also managed to get the highest score of 999,999. Only thing I got was my name in Nintendo magazine.

So is this an official record approved by twingalaxies?


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 12, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> So is this an official record approved by twingalaxies?




Ignore anythign TwinGlaxies says. Most of their records are horribly outdated or impose ridiculous restrictions akin to GWR maintaining Rubik's cube records. SpeedDemosArchive are much better for maintaining speedrun world records.

I haven't played Resi 4 much, so I'll point you here and let you compare you times. Your 1-1 is quicker, but he seems to stop to gather more stuff because he actually goes on to complete the game.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 12, 2008)

This seems like the best way to handle situations like this:

ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 12, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > So is this an official record approved by twingalaxies?
> ...





AvGalen said:


> This seems like the best way to handle situations like this:
> 
> ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun



@MTGjumper: i dont wanna sound arragont or anything, but his run is not really that great. I know about Him Tim Bright yes and of course he is good he does many wrong things that make me almost a minute faster then him. i have a speedrun on youtube where of course i must collect all things for later on too. and its still 4:07 while his was just a 4:56 

@Arnaud: Loool


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 12, 2008)

Apparently, a new speedrun is being done. Check the forums out, because it is probably an improvement of the old one. (I can't provide a link at the moment because I literally can't move my mouse and have been operating my computer via the keyboard. It would take too long to find it this way.)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 12, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> Apparently, a new speedrun is being done. Check the forums out, because it is probably an improvement of the old one. (I can't provide a link at the moment because I literally can't move my mouse and have been operating my computer via the keyboard. It would take too long to find it this way.)




there are lots.

Derek taylor is the best re4 player of all and has pretty much the fastest speedruns out there and his youtube is DerekT21288.

also there is a person doing a new speedrun yet, they are not that good either, but he is not bad for his first run. his youtube is Jacob91x


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 13, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > So is this an official record approved by twingalaxies?
> ...



whoa you're right, I haven't been on that site for years, it's awful now.


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 13, 2008)

I think I am getting re4 soon 

Those zombies are so stupid lol. They just stand there and you just run right past them and leave them in the dust... then swing! He misses


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 13, 2008)

Not Zombies. Spanish peasants


----------

